# HOWTO: Alcatel Speedtouch USB with kernel 2.6 Revisited

## fazto

HOWTO: Alcatel Speedtouch USB with kernel 2.6 Revisited

As I have a Alcatel Speedtouch 330 USB modem (purple) and Gentoo running kernel 2.6.7-rc3_mm2 I've had quit a challenge to get my box connected thru my ADSL line. Of course I found Kerframil's GREAT guide, but, as he already mentioned himself, it needs quit some updating. After working some nights on this I finally got it working, but with even more updates than mentioned in Kerframil's guide. So I decided to write an alternative howto, mainly because I used quit some stuff from the speedtouch package. This packages uses the user mode driver, but can be made working with the kernel mode driver without almost no adjustments. I will use Kerframil's guide as a template.

Here we go:

1. Assumptions

You've got Hotplug working

You've got USB working

You've got a syslogger working

You're using ADSL (pppoa)

You're logged in as root

The Speedtouch modem is NOT plugged in

2. Portage setup

put "atm" in you're USE flags in /etc/make.conf

put the following lines in /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
net-dialup/ppp ~x86

net-dialup/speedtouch ~x86

```

3. Kernel setup

In section Device Drivers -> Networking support -> Networking Options:

```
  <M> Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) (EXPERIMENTAL)

  <M>   Classical IP over ATM (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

In section Device Drivers -> Networking support:

```
<M>   PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

[ ]     PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

[ ]     PPP filtering (NEW)

< >     PPP support for async serial ports (NEW)

< >     PPP support for sync tty ports (NEW)

<M>     PPP Deflate compression

<M>     PPP BSD-Compress compression

< >     PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

<M>     PPP over ATM

```

In section Device Drives -> USB Support:

```
<M> Alcatel Speedtouch USB support

```

Although Kerframil's guide also enables ppp support for async serial ports and serial tty ports, my setup works fine without it. Also, HDLC and CRC32 modules are NOT needed.

Now, rebuild you're kernel, install it and reboot the way you're used to.

4. Packages

emerge the following packages:

```
emerge speedtouch

emerge linux-atm

emerge ppp

```

Download the firmware file and put it in a good spot:

```
mkdir /usr/local/lib/speedtouch

cd /usr/local/lib/speedtouch

wget http://speedtouch.sourceforge.net/files/firmware.bin

cd ~

```

5. Edit configuration files

Create a file /etc/ppp/peers/adsl and put the following code in:

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/speedtouch/files/adsl.sample,v 1.2 2004/03/04 19:12:20 vapier Exp $

# This file could be rename but its place is under /etc/ppp/peers

# To connect to Internet using this configuration file

# pppd call adsl, where "adsl" stands for the name of this file

lock

defaultroute

noipdefault

noauth

holdoff 4

maxfail 25

persist

asyncmap 0

usepeerdns

lcp-echo-interval 2

lcp-echo-failure 7

name {username@isp}

plugin pppoatm.so

8.48

```

notice that we don't need to specify a path anymore for the plugin. Also notice the nu,bers on the last line with the dot in the middle. This is the important VPI/VCI pair. These numbers are different per country and ISP. There's a (not complete) table with VPI/VCI pairs here.

Next, put you're username and password in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets:

```
# Secrets for authentication using PAP

# client   server   secret         IP addresses

{username@isp}   *   {password}

```

Somehow, kernel module pppoatm doesn't get loaded automatically, so either you compile it into the kernel or you autoload it by putting the next line into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```
pppoatm

```

OK, now the cool part  :Smile: . The speedtouch package contains the famous modem_run executable. It needs bootcode and firmware. Sometimes, both are contained in one file, sometimes there in separate files. Here, we have them in two seperate files. The bootcode is installed with the speedtouch package and is in file /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin. The firmware is the firmware.bin file we downloaded in step 4.

With de speedtouch configuration file in /etc/conf.d we can instruct the startup script in /etc/init.d to do exactly what we want. Make sure you've got /etc/conf.d/speedtouch setup exactly like this:

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/speedtouch/files/speedtouch.confd,v 1.3 2004/03/04 19:13:39 vapier Exp $

# Config file for the speedtouch ebuild

# Set the microcode path

MICROCODE="/usr/local/lib/speedtouch/firmware.bin"

# Set verbose level for modem_run

VERBOSE="0"

# Set the peer filename

# This should be in /etc/ppp/peers/

PEER="adsl"

# Extra options to modem_run

# Some modems will need -s, if in doubt then leave blank

MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-k -a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin"

```

6. Testing

First, plugin the speedtouch modem and check you're modules, you should see the speedtch and atm modules loaded by the hotplug subsystem.

Next, load the pppoatm module wich you put in the modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file:

```
modprobe pppoatm

```

This loads the pppoatm, ppp_generic and slhc modules.

now, execute the speedtouch startup script:

```
/etc/init.d/speedtouch start

```

This will startup you're speedtouch modem by loading the bootcode and firmware and start pppd. This load's the modules ppp_deflate, zlib_deflate, zlib_inflate and bsd_comp and gives a nice and shining new ppp0  :Smile: 

You're syslog output should look something like this:

```
Jun 17 21:03:15 shire modem_run[6578]: modem_run version 1.2 started by root uid 0

Jun 17 21:03:15 shire usb 1-2: usbfs: interface 1 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jun 17 21:03:15 shire usb 1-2: usbfs: interface 2 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jun 17 21:03:17 shire usb 1-2: bulk timeout on ep5in

Jun 17 21:03:17 shire usb 1-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x85 len 512 ret -110

Jun 17 21:03:21 shire usb 1-2: usbfs: interface 0 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jun 17 21:03:21 shire usb 1-2: usbfs: interface 1 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jun 17 21:03:21 shire usb 1-2: usbfs: interface 2 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jun 17 21:03:35 shire modem_run[6579]: [monitoring report] ADSL link went up

Jun 17 21:03:51 shire modem_run[6578]: ADSL synchronization has been obtained

Jun 17 21:03:51 shire modem_run[6578]: ADSL line is up (1120 kbit/s down | 352 kbit/s up)

Jun 17 21:03:52 shire pppd[6585]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Jun 17 21:03:52 shire pppd[6586]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jun 17 21:03:52 shire pppd[6586]: Using interface ppp0

Jun 17 21:03:52 shire pppd[6586]: Connect: ppp0 <--> 8.48

Jun 17 21:03:56 shire pppd[6586]: PAP authentication succeeded

Jun 17 21:03:56 shire pppd[6586]: kernel does not support PPP filtering

Jun 17 21:03:56 shire PPP BSD Compression module registered

Jun 17 21:03:56 shire PPP Deflate Compression module registered

Jun 17 21:03:56 shire pppd[6586]: local  IP address {ip}

Jun 17 21:03:56 shire pppd[6586]: remote IP address {ip}

Jun 17 21:03:56 shire pppd[6586]: primary   DNS address {ip}

Jun 17 21:03:56 shire pppd[6586]: secondary DNS address {ip}

```

7. Finishing up

OK, almost there. The last thing to do is to add the speedtouch startup script in the startup sequence:

```
rc-update add speedtouch default

```

There! Ready to Rock! Just reboot and you're online!

 :Smile:  Hope you got it running!  :Smile: 

----------

## Saturation

Thanks fazto.

I have an internet connection now, but some things you wrote didn't work for me. I did almost everything you wrote, but to get a connection I had to do:

```
modem_run -k -f /root/firmware.bin
```

and after that:

```
pppd call adsl
```

I also put "chmod 644 $REALRESOLVCONF" in /etc/ppp/ip-up:

```
# backup the old configuration and install the new one

cp -a $REALRESOLVCONF $REALRESOLVCONF.pppd-backup

mv $REALRESOLVCONF.tmp $REALRESOLVCONF

chmod 644 $REALRESOLVCONF

fi
```

When I don't do that I can't browse with Firefox, Konqueror etc, but I'm able to do all things from a terminal. (FTP, ping, browse with links, etc.)

When I do what you wrote:

```
/etc/init.d/speedtouch start
```

the microcode can't be found and ppp isn't started.

I also don't have the directory /usr/share/speedtouch, and I can't find the bootcode anywhere on my system.

If some people having problems with loading the pppoatm.so, you can add the full path to the file in /etc/ppp/peers/adsl:

```
plugin /usr/lib/pppd/yourversionhere/pppoatm.so
```

 (don't know if this is usefull, but I'd thought I add this in case it is.)

----------

## oxman

It's because you don't have the experimental speedtouch packet.

Don't forget that :

net-dialup/speedtouch ~x86

----------

## Saturation

Thanks, I will take a look at that.

----------

## ozonator

 *oxman wrote:*   

> net-dialup/speedtouch ~x86

 

Or, ~<arch> in case you're not using x86.

Speaking of which, anyone know why the ebuilds for the pppoatm-aware ppp will only enable pppoatm support for x86?  For example, the ebuild for ppp-2.4.2-r2 -- masked for ppc -- adds the atm patch with this:

```
if use atm && use x86; then ...
```

I haven't seen anywhere that using the speedtouch only works with x86, but then again haven't seen any reports of success on any other architecture.  Anyone get this to work with ppc?

I'll be getting one of these modems in a week or so, and would like to use it with my ppc machine, but I'd also be happy to avoid the trouble of trying if it's certain not to work with non-x86 hardware.  In the meantime, I can confirm that all the required packages -- speedtouch, linux-atm, and ppp -- all compile without any problem on ppc (I used a modified ebuild for ppp, removing the x86 requirement).

fazto, thanks for the updated guide!

Edit:  It seems to work fine on ppc, though I found out pretty quickly after trying the modem that my isp uses only pppoe (see this thread for a guide on getting pppoe to work).  In any case, as I mentioned above, anyone using ppc will have to edit the atm-enabled ppp ebuild to remove the check for x86 to get the pppoatm stuff to build.Last edited by ozonator on Tue Jun 29, 2004 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djm

 :Confused:  I don't have pppoatm.so (according to both find and syslog when I try to start speedtouch)

lsmod lists speedtch, pppoatm, ppp_generic, slhc and atm (plus stuff not relevant)

btw, (the error message I got is that it can't load the microcode)

what have I done wrong???

edit: meh, what am I talking about? pppoatm.so should be provided by the ppp package, but it seems to only want to let me use pppoe   :Confused: 

edit2: etcat -u has the answer - I need atm in my use flags

edit3: modem_run -k -s -f always says unable to locate firmware in PATH/firmware.bineven though the file exists (the oh-so-ugly chmod 777 didn't help)

----------

## Saturation

Maybe it helps if you leave the -s. 

If that doesn't help, have you checked the permissions of the microcode, and what do your logs show? Did you see if the pppoatm.so is loaded, and if it isn't, are you sure you installed it, and have you used the path to the pppoatm.so in /etc/ppp/peers/adsl? You can use the path to the file if you didn't put it there.

----------

## djm

pppoatm.so gets loaded, and leaving out -s makes no difference

I'm doing this as root and did chmod 777 on firmware.bin

Everything in the log is as expected until it says that it couldn't locate the firmware in firmware.bin (I don't think the error messages say anything else helpful (there's a number but I'm pretty sure it changes everytime), but I've turned my linux box off now)

----------

## ozonator

 *metal leper wrote:*   

> Everything in the log is as expected until it says that it couldn't locate the firmware in firmware.bin

 

What's the exact modem_run command you're trying?  Or, if you're using /etc/init.d/speedtouch, what do you have in /etc/conf.d/speedtouch?  If all that looks right, maybe you could try downloading the firmware file again.

----------

## djm

I've tried modem_run -k -f /root/firmware.bin, and I've tried adding -s as well

I gave up on using /etc/init.d/speedtouch start because this way I don't have to wait for it to finish trying to start pppd after it's failed to load the firmware, and because it stops extra syslog messages (i.e. the pppd ones)

I've tired downloading the firmware again, but I get the same error:

[code]

Jun 29 16:07:31 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: usbfs: interface 1 claimed while 'modem_run  sets config #1

As above but interface 2

Jun 29 16:07:31 dhcp0212 modem_run [7009]: modem_run version 1.2 started by root uid 0

Jun 29 16:07:31 dhcp0212 modem_run [7009]: Unable to locate firmware in /root/firmware.bim

firmware.bin has permisions rwxrwxrwx (root root)

----------

## ozonator

 *metal leper wrote:*   

> I've tried modem_run -k -f /root/firmware.bin, and I've tried adding -s as well

 

Don't know if this will help, but to get modem_run to work, I have to specify the boot code (included with the speedtouch package), as well as the firmware:

```
/usr/sbin/modem_run -k -a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin -f /usr/local/lib/speedtouch/firmware.bin
```

Like you, I'm not using the init.d/speedtouch script.  (I'm now using pppoe, and wrote a little script that runs modem_run, creates the nas0 bridge interface, and runs adsl-start.)

----------

## djm

Doesn't change anything, thanks anyway though

----------

## Saturation

I had to put chmod 644 $REALRESOLVCONF in /etc/ppp/ip-up: 

```

# backup the old configuration and install the new one 

cp -a $REALRESOLVCONF $REALRESOLVCONF.pppd-backup 

mv $REALRESOLVCONF.tmp $REALRESOLVCONF 

chmod 644 $REALRESOLVCONF 

fi 

```

to make it all work. Have you done that also?

And you'll have to use the path to the microcode in /etc/conf.d/speedtouch I believe.

----------

## djm

still the same   :Sad: 

----------

## Saturation

Can you please post your logs and the output from dmesg? You never know.

Instead of the firmware.bin you can also use the mgmt.o and the alcaudsl.sys files. I can send you both if you want, but you can find the alcaudsl.sys on Windows where the Speeftouch is installed.

There are some other topics about the Speedtouch here including this one: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=99759&highlight=speedtouch

Maybe you didn't install hotplug or didn't build the apprpriate parts into the kernel.

----------

## Ruzbeh

Fazto you're a live saver  :Very Happy: 

I'm trying it out as we speak, and i assume this is the same for Alcatel Speedtouch USB modems.

edit:

ok i keep double checking everything but i realised my modem_run isnt even being executed

when i boot i get this when it says its starting Alcatel Speedtouch modem

```

modem_run version 1.2-beta2:  $

usage: modem_run [-v level] [-m] -f microcode

  -v           : verbose level [0-2]

  -m           : monitor the line

  -s           : skip the first 512 bytes read

  -f microcode : upload this microcode file first

  -d device    : defines the device to use

  -k           : using the kernel mode driver

  --help       : this message

```

You can't be serious!! It will say it failed to load the microcode >_<

So, what do i do now?

----------

## djm

I spent several days doing nothing else but trying to get this to work a few months ago, but after a format and seeing this guide I thought I'd try again - I'm giving up soon and getting another modem soon.  So I have tried the other 2 files, but not recently, so I'll try that soon, but I don't hold much hope. edit: same error messages for mgmt.o and alcaudsl.sys

dmesg after plugging the modem in:

```
PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: wakeup_hc

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: port 2 portsc 0093

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

usb 1-2: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-2: default language 0x0409

usb 1-2: Product: Speed Touch 330

usb 1-2: Manufacturer: THOMSON

usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 0090D0C8C18C

usb 1-2: hotplug

usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-2:1.0: hotplug

usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

usb 1-2:1.1: hotplug

usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

usb 1-2:1.2: hotplug

drivers/usb/misc/speedtch.c: udsl_usb_init: driver version 1.8

speedtch 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

speedtch 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

drivers/usb/misc/speedtch.c: udsl_usb_probe: trying device with vendor=0x6b9, product=0x4061, ifnum 0

speedtch 1-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface

speedtch 1-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

drivers/usb/misc/speedtch.c: udsl_usb_probe: trying device with vendor=0x6b9, product=0x4061, ifnum 1

drivers/usb/misc/speedtch.c: udsl_usb_probe: device accepted

speedtch 1-2:1.2: usb_probe_interface

speedtch 1-2:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

drivers/usb/misc/speedtch.c: udsl_usb_probe: trying device with vendor=0x6b9, product=0x4061, ifnum 2

usbcore: registered new driver speedtch
```

system log after plugging it in but before trying to start it:

```
tail -n 30 /var/log/messages

Jul  1 16:45:38 dhcp0212 su(pam_unix)[6964]: session opened for user root by djm(uid=1000)

Jul  1 16:45:51 dhcp0212 uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: wakeup_hc

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: port 2 portsc 0093

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: default language 0x0409

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: Product: Speed Touch 330 

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: Manufacturer: THOMSON

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 0090D0C8C18C

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: hotplug

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2:1.0: hotplug

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2:1.1: hotplug

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2:1.2: hotplug

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 drivers/usb/misc/speedtch.c: udsl_usb_init: driver version 1.8

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 speedtch 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 speedtch 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 drivers/usb/misc/speedtch.c: udsl_usb_probe: trying device with vendor=0x6b9, product=0x4061, ifnum 0

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 speedtch 1-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 speedtch 1-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 drivers/usb/misc/speedtch.c: udsl_usb_probe: trying device with vendor=0x6b9, product=0x4061, ifnum 1

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 drivers/usb/misc/speedtch.c: udsl_usb_probe: device accepted

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 speedtch 1-2:1.2: usb_probe_interface

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 speedtch 1-2:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 drivers/usb/misc/speedtch.c: udsl_usb_probe: trying device with vendor=0x6b9, product=0x4061, ifnum 2

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 usbcore: registered new driver speedtch

```

after modem_run -k [-s] -a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin -f /root/firmware.bin (as root)

```
tail -n 30 /var/log/messages

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: default language 0x0409

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: Product: Speed Touch 330 

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: Manufacturer: THOMSON

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 0090D0C8C18C

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: hotplug

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2:1.0: hotplug

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2:1.1: hotplug

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

Jul  1 16:45:52 dhcp0212 usb 1-2:1.2: hotplug

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 drivers/usb/misc/speedtch.c: udsl_usb_init: driver version 1.8

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 speedtch 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 speedtch 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 drivers/usb/misc/speedtch.c: udsl_usb_probe: trying device with vendor=0x6b9, product=0x4061, ifnum 0

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 speedtch 1-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 speedtch 1-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 drivers/usb/misc/speedtch.c: udsl_usb_probe: trying device with vendor=0x6b9, product=0x4061, ifnum 1

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 drivers/usb/misc/speedtch.c: udsl_usb_probe: device accepted

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 speedtch 1-2:1.2: usb_probe_interface

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 speedtch 1-2:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 drivers/usb/misc/speedtch.c: udsl_usb_probe: trying device with vendor=0x6b9, product=0x4061, ifnum 2

Jul  1 16:45:53 dhcp0212 usbcore: registered new driver speedtch

Jul  1 16:49:58 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: usbfs: interface 1 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jul  1 16:49:58 dhcp0212 usb 1-2: usbfs: interface 2 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jul  1 16:49:58 dhcp0212 modem_run[7095]: modem_run version 1.2 started by djm uid 0

Jul  1 16:49:58 dhcp0212 modem_run[7095]: Unable to locate firmware in /root/firmware.bin
```

lsmod lists speedtch, pppoatm, ppp_generic, slhc and atm

Everything seems to be as it should be (apart from it not being able to find the firmware in firmware.bin)

----------

## djm

@Ruzbeh - what does /etc/init.d/speedtouch and /etc/conf.d/speedtouch say?

You can always just run modem_run manually, as in the second post in this thread

----------

## Ruzbeh

 *metal leper wrote:*   

> @Ruzbeh - what does /etc/init.d/speedtouch and /etc/conf.d/speedtouch say?
> 
> You can always just run modem_run manually, as in the second post in this thread

 

i both checked init.d and con.f speedt00ches, both are fine if i look at the example in the first post

i did run modem_run manually, but when i do pppd call adsl, it says it cant find pppoatm.so, edit: i don't have this file, i did a search

Is this what im supposed to get from 'emerge ppp', cuz i have pppoatm.o module compiled, or do i have to re-emerge ppp

but i dun understand why modem_run isnt being executed automatically, it doesn't make any sense to meLast edited by Ruzbeh on Fri Jul 02, 2004 1:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djm

To get pppoatm.so you need to emerge ppp with atm in your use flags

----------

## Ruzbeh

 *metal leper wrote:*   

> To get pppoatm.so you need to emerge ppp with atm in your use flags

 

I did emerge ppp, when atm was not in my flags, i deleted ppp (manually) and i did atm in mah flags, and did emerge ppp and i dun have it so i think i didn't delete it properly! >_<

how do i remove ppp properly? can it be done with portage?

----------

## djm

I didn't remove it, I just changed my use flags and did emerge ppp

But, to remove it, do emerge -C ppp

----------

## ozonator

 *Ruzbeh wrote:*   

>  *metal leper wrote:*   To get pppoatm.so you need to emerge ppp with atm in your use flags 
> 
> I did emerge ppp, when atm was not in my flags, i deleted ppp (manually) and i did atm in mah flags, and did emerge ppp and i dun have it so i think i didn't delete it properly! >_<

 

Also, as I described in my post above, if you're not using x86, you'll have to edit the ppp ebuild to remove the explicit requirement for x86 -- otherwise, even with atm in your flags, the atm support won't be built.  There are two lines (32 and 103 in ppp-2.4.2-r2.ebuild) that say

```
if use atm && use x86; then
```

Change each of those to

```
if use atm; then
```

Of course, you can make this change on x86, too, but on x86 it won't affect how ppp is built.

Edit:  If you're not using x86, also change the line near the top (in RDEPEND) from atm? ( x86? ( net-dialup/linux-atm ) ) to atm? ( net-dialup/linux-atm ).  I've submitted this as bug 55881.Last edited by ozonator on Fri Jul 02, 2004 2:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Saturation

I have it working with both ways now, so the microcode is found now too when I run /etc/init.d/speedtouch start

Previously I did not put "net-dialup/ppp ~x86" and "net-dialup/speedtouch ~x86" in /etc/portage/package.keywords like fazto suggested, but I used ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~86" on the commandline. So I changed that, reemerged speedtouch, linux-atm and ppp.

The packages I'm now using are: speedtouch-1.2, linux-atm-2.4.1 and ppp-2.4.2-r2. I've installed everything from those packages but debug from the speedtouch package.

The modem_run command I use is: modem_run -k -a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin -f /root/firmware.bin

I had to create the /etc/portage directory and the /etc/portage/package.keywords file manually, and didn't use the atm USE flag on the commandline, butI put it in /etc/make.conf

----------

## Ruzbeh

 *Saturation wrote:*   

> I have it working with both ways now, so the microcode is found now too when I run /etc/init.d/speedtouch start
> 
> Previously I did not put "net-dialup/ppp ~x86" and "net-dialup/speedtouch ~x86" in /etc/portage/package.keywords like fazto suggested, but I used ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~86" on the commandline. So I changed that, reemerged speedtouch, linux-atm and ppp.
> 
> The packages I'm now using are: speedtouch-1.2, linux-atm-2.4.1 and ppp-2.4.2-r2. I've installed everything from those packages but debug from the speedtouch package.
> ...

 

I thought it was /usr/portage  :Embarassed: 

ok so if i dun have /etc/portage i create it i guess  :Confused: 

edit: now i understand why Xorg-x11 didnt want to merge when i added it to /usr/portage/package.keywords  :Laughing: 

edit number 2:

```
# emerge speedtouch

Calculating dependencies

!!! Problem in net-dialup/speedtouch dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1) (try adding an '=')"

```

help  :Shocked: 

edit number 3:

in my /etc/portage/package.keywords i had to add a "=" for every line, but why? it doesnt say so in the startpost

edit number 4:

great, when i do emerge speedtouch it needs a dependancy, and i cant connect to the thing that holds the dependancy (called libpcap)   :Rolling Eyes: 

edit number 5:

ok it got back up online again, i ran mirrorselect so it wont happen again  :Twisted Evil: 

ok im gonna install everything and configure everything right this time with the right files, i will let you guys know if it works  :Wink: 

----------

## Saturation

What speedtouch package are you trying to install? If you use "emerge -p speedtouch" (-p from pretend) you can see what package is going to be installed.

You can use the "< > =" symbols if you want to install a specific version of a package.

When I do 

```
emerge -p "<speedtouch-1.2"
```

 I want to see what lower version of the speedtouch-1.2 is available for an install:

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     UD] net-dialup/speedtouch-1.2_beta2 [1.2] -debug -static  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

The same counts for 

```
"emerge -p ">speedtouch-1.2"
```

 when I want to look for a higher version than speedtouch-1.2, and "=" is used if I want to install the exact version.

This way you can install the speedtouch-1.2 package if you leave the -p. If you use -v (verbose) you can also see the USE flags for the package.

You can find more info here about installing and such:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml#doc_chap3

I did not read much and it helps me a lot from solving these kind of problems.

----------

## Ruzbeh

 *Saturation wrote:*   

> What speedtouch package are you trying to install? If you use "emerge -p speedtouch" (-p from pretend) you can see what package is going to be installed.
> 
> You can use the "< > =" symbols if you want to install a specific version of a package.
> 
> When I do 
> ...

 

thanks but i already know the -p function and have read that  :Smile: 

ive installed version 1.2 (not the beta) and pppd 2.4.2

and pppoatm.so has been compiled  :Very Happy: 

edit: ok it works

i have changed /etc/conf.d/speedtouch line

```
MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-k -a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin"
```

into

```
MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-k"
```

That boot.v123.bin thing, people with Speedtouch USB modem don't need that, the people with a 330 thing apparently do.

It works, so, thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Saturation

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ruzbeh

Ok now internet no longer works in Gentoo and i dunno why  :Rolling Eyes: 

Everything works fine in windows and red hat so it cant be the modem

Loading the firmware in the modem works fine too

its the pppd that goes wrong

PPP doesn't get started properly anymore, and when i do it manually with 'pppd call adsl updetach' i get this

```

pppd call adsl updetach

Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

connect(8.48): No such device

Failed to open 8.48: No such device

```

Somehow it sees 8.48 as the device!? I check my adsl file, becuz '8.48' comes from that file but its fine

I also double, triple, quadruple checked the config files, and i re-emerged ppp, linux-atm and speedtouch driver, it still doesn't work

I have no idea what could have changed my stuff, i do remember emerging nvidia-kernel-6xxx but i unmerged it, could that have screwed up my system?

----------

## Saturation

Ruzbeh,

Have you checked your kernel configuration?

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

I would especialy pay attention to the ppp part in section Device Drivers -> Networking support. It should be setup this way:

```
: 

<M>   PPP (point-to-point protocol) support 

[ ]     PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW) 

[ ]     PPP filtering (NEW) 

< >     PPP support for async serial ports (NEW) 

< >     PPP support for sync tty ports (NEW) 

<M>     PPP Deflate compression 

<M>     PPP BSD-Compress compression 

< >     PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW) 

<M>     PPP over ATM 
```

There's more at the start at this thread about the kernel, but maybe you should also build in some things that are mentioned in this thread: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=99759&highlight=speedtouch

----------

## Ruzbeh

No i have already done that, it checks out

It doesn't make any sense!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Mad: 

ok here my stuff in /var/log/messages:

when it worked:

```

Jul  4 13:18:19 celeron modem_run[5913]: modem_run version 1.2 started by root uid 0

Jul  4 13:18:19 celeron usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 1 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jul  4 13:18:19 celeron usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 2 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jul  4 13:18:21 celeron usb 1-1: bulk timeout on ep5in

Jul  4 13:18:21 celeron usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x85 len 512 ret -110

Jul  4 13:18:25 celeron usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jul  4 13:18:25 celeron usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 1 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jul  4 13:18:25 celeron usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 2 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jul  4 13:18:47 celeron modem_run[5914]: [monitoring report] ADSL link went up

Jul  4 13:19:05 celeron modem_run[5913]: ADSL synchronization has been obtained

Jul  4 13:19:05 celeron modem_run[5913]: ADSL line is up (2240 kbit/s down | 416 kbit/s up)

Jul  4 13:19:06 celeron pppd[5920]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Jul  4 13:19:06 celeron pppd[5921]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jul  4 13:19:06 celeron pppd[5921]: Using interface ppp0

Jul  4 13:19:06 celeron pppd[5921]: Connect: ppp0 <--> 8.48

Jul  4 13:19:09 celeron pppd[5921]: PAP authentication succeeded

Jul  4 13:19:09 celeron PPP BSD Compression module registered

Jul  4 13:19:09 celeron pppd[5921]: local  IP address <MY CORRECT IP HERE>

Jul  4 13:19:09 celeron pppd[5921]: remote IP address 195.190.249.4

Jul  4 13:19:09 celeron pppd[5921]: primary   DNS address 195.121.1.34

Jul  4 13:19:09 celeron pppd[5921]: secondary DNS address 195.121.1.66

```

and the present output

```

Jul  6 13:00:17 celeron modem_run[5928]: modem_run version 1.2 started by root uid 0

Jul  6 13:00:17 celeron usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 2 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jul  6 13:00:19 celeron usb 1-1: bulk timeout on ep5in

Jul  6 13:00:19 celeron usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x85 len 512 ret -110

Jul  6 13:00:23 celeron usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jul  6 13:00:23 celeron usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 2 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jul  6 13:00:23 celeron modem_run[5928]: Kernel mode driver not found

Jul  6 13:00:44 celeron modem_run[5929]: [monitoring report] ADSL link went up

Jul  6 13:01:03 celeron modem_run[5928]: ADSL synchronization has been obtained

Jul  6 13:01:03 celeron modem_run[5928]: ADSL line is up (2240 kbit/s down | 416 kbit/s up)

Jul  6 13:01:04 celeron pppd[5935]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Jul  6 13:01:04 celeron pppd[5936]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jul  6 13:01:04 celeron pppd[5936]: connect(8.48): No such device

Jul  6 13:01:04 celeron pppd[5936]: Failed to open 8.48: No such device

Jul  6 13:01:08 celeron pppd[5936]: connect(8.48): No such device

Jul  6 13:01:08 celeron pppd[5936]: Failed to open 8.48: No such device

Jul  6 13:01:12 celeron pppd[5936]: connect(8.48): No such device

Jul  6 13:01:12 celeron pppd[5936]: Failed to open 8.48: No such device

Jul  6 13:01:16 celeron pppd[5936]: connect(8.48): No such device

Jul  6 13:01:16 celeron pppd[5936]: Failed to open 8.48: No such device

Jul  6 13:01:20 celeron pppd[5936]: connect(8.48): No such device

Jul  6 13:01:20 celeron pppd[5936]: Failed to open 8.48: No such device

Jul  6 13:01:24 celeron pppd[5936]: connect(8.48): No such device

Jul  6 13:01:24 celeron pppd[5936]: Failed to open 8.48: No such device

Jul  6 13:01:28 celeron pppd[5936]: connect(8.48): No such device

Jul  6 13:01:28 celeron pppd[5936]: Failed to open 8.48: No such device

Jul  6 13:01:32 celeron pppd[5936]: connect(8.48): No such device

Jul  6 13:01:32 celeron pppd[5936]: Failed to open 8.48: No such device

Jul  6 13:01:36 celeron pppd[5936]: connect(8.48): No such device

Jul  6 13:01:36 celeron pppd[5936]: Failed to open 8.48: No such device

Jul  6 13:01:40 celeron pppd[5936]: connect(8.48): No such device

Jul  6 13:01:40 celeron pppd[5936]: Failed to open 8.48: No such device

Jul  6 13:01:44 celeron pppd[5936]: connect(8.48): No such device

Jul  6 13:01:44 celeron pppd[5936]: Failed to open 8.48: No such device

Jul  6 13:01:48 celeron pppd[5936]: connect(8.48): No such device

Jul  6 13:01:48 celeron pppd[5936]: Failed to open 8.48: No such device

```

what is causing this!!!!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

help!  :Crying or Very sad: 

edit:

hello...  :Surprised: 

```
Jul  6 13:00:23 celeron modem_run[5928]: Kernel mode driver not found 
```

What is it referring to? Hmmm my modem_run_options is -k which means use kernel mode driver  :Rolling Eyes:  i'll try to do without it

----------

## Saturation

I presume your password and your usename are still in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets and /etc/ppp/chap-secrets. Have you checked the permissions of the firmware.bin? Maybe download it again. 

What command are you using? I have 

```
MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-k -a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin"
```

in /etc/conf.d/speedtouch, and do 

```
modem_run -k -f /root/firmware.bin
```

and then 

```
pppd call adsl
```

```
/etc/init.d/speedtouch start
```

works also with this setup.

Groeten

----------

## Ruzbeh

 *Saturation wrote:*   

> I presume your password and your usename are still in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets and /etc/ppp/chap-secrets. Have you checked the permissions of the firmware.bin? Maybe download it again. 
> 
> What command are you using? I have 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bwuahaha u have noticed from my VPI/VCI pair thing that i am dutch  :Wink: 

Anywayz yes i have already checked that like 5 times, i need to know what the things means with kernel mode driver  :Shocked: 

Im gonna try a different kernel...lets see if that works

edit: i tried gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r7 instead of r6, now im gonna try 2.6.5 and if that wont work, i will have to go back to 2.4.X!!!!!!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ruzbeh

yes!

YES!!!!

YEEEEEEEEHEHEHEHEHHEESSS!!!!!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Ive done it! Omg 1337 pwzn0rz w00tlololo!!1111

What it means with kernel mode driver it meant the module option that the kernel made but it wasnt loaded and i put it in /etc/autload.modules.d/kernel-2.6, i added 'speedtch' cuz thats what the module is called and modem_run said IT FOUND THE MODULE (in /var/log/messages)

AND NOW IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

only problem now is i can only have internet as root but im sure thats an easy fix

thanks saturation for ur help, u were my driving force for trying to fix it lol  :Wink: 

this should be editted in the startpost for people who get this error!!!

thank you and god bless you!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Saturation

Glad I could help.

I think you should edit the /etc/ppp/ip-up file and enter something like 

```
chmod 644 $REALRESOVCONF
```

 or so. I wrote about it in this post. I think that would solve the problem. (Hope I'm right this time  :Wink:  )

----------

## fazto

Ruzbey, it looks like you don't have you're hotplug system working properly. hotplug should detect the speedtouch modem and load the kernel speedtch module. But, as you found out yourself, putting it in autoload will do the trick also if you want to load the module unconditionally.

Groeten   :Smile: 

----------

## teonacalt

Hi, i am using a Imac.

     After days progressing from stage 1 to 2 to 3 i am here...

     I've got everything allright, no troubles with ppppoatm.so, or modem_run.

     I've got set my kernel like Fazto sad. But speedtouch module depends on CRC32 and automaticaly turns it on (make menuconfig) when i choose USB->Speedtouch<M>.

     By the  way, i am using kernek 2.6.7-r11 (now the kernel x86 tree merged together with ppc tree, and  ppc users emerges the same ebuild for kernel: "gentoo-dev-sources", it's a great unification).

     Back to my kernel  configs, 

i have not set n_hdlc<>

i have not set in ATM-> RFC1483/2684 Bridged Protocol<> 

i have not set Device Drivers->Generic drivers option->Hotplug firmware loading support<>

And i am loading all the modules by hand, because i have not set module autoloading too.      

       Hotplug is enabled in the kernel and working, but i did not emerged hotplug and deps (sys-apps/pciutils sys-app/usbutils sys-app/hotplug) 

        Well thats what happens:

         I load all the needed modules and run speedtouch start ->

         The microcode is uploaded , the modem synchronizes and i got:

 modem_run started by root, 

          bla bla bla

 usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed while ' modem_run'  sets config #1

 usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 1 claimed while ' modem_run'  sets config #1

 usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 2 claimed while ' modem_run'  sets config #1       

           bla bla bla

         ADSL synchronization has been obtained   

         ADSL line is up (1184 kbits/s down 128 kbit/s up)  

                             and right after that:

 usb 1-1: usbfs process 14958 (modem_run) did not claim interface 0 before use

          and the pppd log shows:

  Plugin pppoatm.so loaded

           pppd started by root

           Using interface ppp0

           Connect: ppp0<-->8.35 

           LCP: Timeout sending Config-Requests

       My vci/vpi pair is correct because i can get online in my laptop with slackware.

        Well i tried not to flood to much with logs and  etc. May i just only need to turn on something in the kernel or install the hotplug ebuild.

          I do appreciate any help! Thanks.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fazto

Hi, teonacalt. Sorry, it seems that my reply notification is off, so I could not find you're message. I'm checking this thread once in a while.

As to you're problem. Well, the hotplug system is only needed to get the right modules loaded automagically, so in the end it's a good thing, but right now you're manually doing stuff, so that seems to be all right.

On the place in you're syslog where is says LCP: Timeout blabla in my syslog it says:

```
PAP authentication succeeded
```

So, are you sure you've got you're PAP secrets set up correct?

And, to make sure you've got the same modules loaded a I have (the relevant, at least), here's my lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_deflate             2688  0

zlib_deflate           17560  1 ppp_deflate

zlib_inflate           17600  1 ppp_deflate

bsd_comp                3648  0

rivafb                 38116  0

vgastate                8064  1 rivafb

cfbimgblt               1920  1 rivafb

tuner                  14352  0

tvaudio                15180  0

msp3400                16788  0

bttv                  122444  0

video_buf              10820  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            6344  1 bttv

v4l2_common             2944  1 bttv

btcx_risc               2248  1 bttv

i2c_core               11792  5 tuner,tvaudio,msp3400,bttv,i2c_algo_bit

videodev                4288  1 bttv

snd_emu10k1            66120  0

snd_rawmidi            12708  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_pcm                55304  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_timer              14084  1 snd_pcm

snd_ac97_codec         46916  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_page_alloc          4936  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            1344  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               4164  1 snd_emu10k1

snd                    29924  7 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_ac97_codec,snd_util_mem,snd_hwdep

sym53c8xx              59924  0

scsi_transport_spi      7424  1 sym53c8xx

parport_pc             12480  0

parport                12672  1 parport_pc

ipt_TOS                  960  34

ipt_LOG                 4288  155

ipt_TCPMSS              2304  3

ipt_tos                  512  0

iptable_mangle           960  1

ip_nat_ftp              2544  0

iptable_nat            13804  2 ip_nat_ftp

ipt_tcpmss               832  0

ipt_mac                  704  0

iptable_filter          1024  1

ipt_multiport            768  2

ip_conntrack_ftp       69040  1 ip_nat_ftp

ipt_state                576  12

ip_conntrack           18440  4 ip_nat_ftp,iptable_nat,ip_conntrack_ftp,ipt_state

ipt_limit                832  158

ip_tables              11712  12 ipt_TOS,ipt_LOG,ipt_TCPMSS,ipt_tos,iptable_mangle,iptable_nat,ipt_tcpmss,ipt_mac,iptable_filter,ipt_multiport,ipt_state,ipt_limit

pppoatm                 2560  1

ppp_generic            14228  7 ppp_deflate,bsd_comp,pppoatm

slhc                    4928  1 ppp_generic

st                     27676  0

speedtch                8752  1

atm                    24728  4 pppoatm,speedtch

usblp                   7680  0

```

skip the ipt, snd & bttv stuff

----------

## Ruzbeh

Ok here's an update for all you speedtouch guys (thanks to paulpach).

Here's a way to make the entire loading Speedtouch USB thing and the PPP thing in the background, so your computer starts up faster!!! 

In windows, everything loads and THEN the code gets uploaded to the Speedtouch modem, so anyways, you have to edit this.

Make sure you make a backup first, just in case.

Your /etc/init.d/speedtouch script:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/speedtouch/files/speedtouch.rc6,v 1.5 2004/07/14

 23:11:58 agriffis Exp $

PPP=$(which pppd)

MODEM_RUN=$(which modem_run)

MOUNT=$(which mount)

UMOUNT=$(which umount)

IFCONFIG=$(which ifconfig)

MAX_LOOP=60

check_modem_run() {

[ "${MICROCODE:-set}" = set ] && ( eend 1 "Please define \$MICROCODE in /etc/conf.d/speedtouch

" ; exit 1 )

[ -f ${MICROCODE} ] ; eend $? "Failed to find the microcode." || exit 1

[ -x ${MODEM_RUN} ] ; eend $? "Failed to find the 'modem_run' executable." || exit 1

# usbdevfs is up ?

( ${MOUNT} | grep -q usbdevfs ) || $MOUNT none /proc/bus/usb -t usbdevfs > /dev/null 2>&1

sleep 1

## Let's check if modem_run is UP. If not let's try lauching it (again)?

( ps -e | grep -q modem_run ) || $MODEM_RUN -v $VERBOSE -m $MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS -f $MICROCODE

RETURNED=$?

sleep 1

if [ $RETURNED -ne 0 ]; then            # modem_run CAN'T run

        eerror "Can't load the microcode !!"

        eerror "Please detach and attach again your modem to the USB port to unload the microc

ode."

        eerror "Then run '/etc/init.d/speedtouch start'"

return 1

fi

}

depend() {

need localmount modules

}

start() {

ebegin "Starting Speedtouch ADSL Modem..."

check_modem_run || eend 1 "Failed to start Speedtouch ADSL Modem..."

[ ! -z $PPP ] ; eend $? "Failed to find ppp" || exit 1

[ -f "/etc/ppp/peers/$PEER" ] ; eend $? "Failed to find peer configuration" || exit 1

[ -x $IFCONFIG ] ; eend $? "Failed to find 'ifconfig'" || exit 1

## Allright. Start pppd.

einfo "Launching the PPP daemon..."

rm -f /var/run/pppoa*.pid

start-stop-daemon --start --exec $PPP call $PEER > /dev/null 2>&1

RETURNED=1

LOOPS=0

# Loop until connection has been established with the ISP

# or the transaction has failed

while [ $RETURNED -ne 0 ] && [ $LOOPS -le $MAX_LOOP ] ; do

    $IFCONFIG | grep -q 'ppp'

    RETURNED=$?

    LOOPS=`expr $LOOPS + 1`

    sleep 1

done

if [ $LOOPS -gt $MAX_LOOP ] && [ $RETURNED -ne 0 ] ; then

    eerror "Failed to start the PPP daemon" ; return 1

fi

                                       

eend $? "Failed to start Speedtouch ADSL Modem..."

}

stop () {

ebegin "Shutting down the SpeedTouch ADSL Modem..."

start-stop-daemon --stop --pidfile /var/run/ppp0.pid pppd

eend $? "Failed to stop 'pppd'."

} 
```

Change

```

start() {
```

to

```
start() {

( 
```

secondly,

```

eend $? "Failed to start Speedtouch ADSL Modem..."

}
```

to

```
eend $? "Failed to start Speedtouch ADSL Modem..."

) &>/dev/null &

}
```

That's it. Now you boot and everything loads in the background.  :Wink: 

----------

## Keffin

 *Ruzbeh wrote:*   

> Ok here's an update for all you speedtouch guys (thanks to paulpach).
> 
> Here's a way to make the entire loading Speedtouch USB thing and the PPP thing in the background, so your computer starts up faster!!! 
> 
> /snip
> ...

 

This now seems to be taken care of by the hotplug script installed by the new speedtouch 1.3 package (just hit ~x86). Though I got weird warning messages at boot if my hotplug and speedtouch init scripts weren't BOTH at the boot runlevel.

I messed around with this all last night and this morning and I have no idea how it is working at all but without hotplug (I unmerged it and loaded all the modules manually to try and see what was going on) the speedtouch 1.3 init script takes its time at boot and doesn't work in the background as per usual - it seems not to have changed from 1.2.

Having hotplug on the boot runlevel and speedtouch on the default runlevel causes hotplug to start the modem in the background, then try to stop it again - which fails because it hasn't loaded yet. You end up with a warning (during the boot runlevel) that it couldn't stop the modem but the modem works and you boot faster because it did it in the background. This is how I was set up from the old package, and what prompted me to do all this testing.

Having hotplug at the boot runlevel and speedtouch in NEITHER runlevel causes hotplug to start the script in the background, try to stop it (and fail) whilst still in the boot runlevel, try to stop it (and fail) at the default runlevel, and still you acheieve a fast boot and a working modem, but with 2 warning messages.

Finally I put the speedtouch init script at boot with hotplug and the modem is started in the background - a fast boot with no warnings appearing as it should be.

This seems really bizarre to me, anyway maybe this knowledge will help other people seeing the same problems. Also I noticed that not having hotplug in any runlevel it still starts it at boot, this is probably because udev needs it so starts it anyway. And finally due to the changes in the latest hotplug packages (not sure if they're in x86 but they are in ~x86) I have to load the ohci_hcd module (USB related) manually at boot, though I understand coldplug can be used to automatically load it as hotplug used to - I have not tried this.

----------

## pepelepew

Just in case anyone is still having problems I had a lot of trouble getting my alcatel 330 usb silver model to work until I compiled all options stated in the first post into my kernel and used the firmware file zzzl_3.012 available from http://www.speedtouch.com/support.htm under Embedded Firmware for Linux users. You do have to register though. Now works a treat however.

----------

## volumen1

Howdy all.  First off, this is a great HOWTO.  I think I'm dangerously close to having a functional DSL connection.  However, there is one snag.  My ISP assigned me a static IP and they are routing a block of 8 IPs to that static.  I'm not exactly sure how I need to do these statics.   Before I started down this path, I envisioned that I'd be able to create ip aliases for my ppp0 interface after it came up.

The problem is that my ppp0 interface never comes up, nor do I seem to be getting an IP.

Here is what shows up in syslog when I run /etc/init.d/speedtouch start

```
Oct 13 23:29:47 elijah pppd[24543]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Oct 13 23:29:47 elijah pppd[4661]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Oct 13 23:29:47 elijah pppd[4661]: Using interface ppp0

Oct 13 23:29:47 elijah pppd[4661]: Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.32

Oct 13 23:29:50 elijah pppd[4661]: PAP authentication succeeded

```

But, that's it.  When I do an ifconfig, ppp0 doesn't show up.  However, it does show up in an ifconfig -a.  It even seems to be seeing some packets?

```
ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          POINTOPOINT NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1921 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1923 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:26820 (26.1 Kb)  TX bytes:49685 (48.5 Kb)

```

However, the interface isn't up and it doesn't have an IP.  It's been ages since I've touched a modem, so I suck with ppp.  However, I edited my /etc/ppp/pap-secrets and /etc/ppp/chap-secrets file and I added my static IP in there, but that didn't seem to do it.  Is there some magic I need to script in ip-up or something?

BTW, I'm using the purple speedtouch modem on a laptop running 2.6.7-hardened-r8.

----------

## volumen1

Blast.  I'm so dang close!  I was having doubts as to whether or not my DSL was provisioned right.  So, I bought an alcatel modem and tested it from a windows laptop.  There were routing problems with my ISP and they've since fixed it.  So, now I'm back to trying my Alcatel in linux.  When I start speedtouch, I get this 

```
Oct 28 15:17:11 elijah modem_run[21121]: [monitoring report] ADSL link went up

Oct 28 15:17:26 elijah modem_run[19580]: ADSL synchronization has been obtained

Oct 28 15:17:26 elijah modem_run[19580]: ADSL line is up (1536 kbit/s down | 960 kbit/s up)

Oct 28 15:17:26 elijah pppd[28407]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Oct 28 15:17:26 elijah pppd[24658]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Oct 28 15:17:26 elijah pppd[24658]: Using interface ppp0

Oct 28 15:17:26 elijah pppd[24658]: Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.32

```

However, the ppp0 interface still doesn't come up.  However, I know I need to supply my static to sucessfully negotiate my connection.  Does anyone know how to make an ADSL connection when you have a static IP?  I tried adding my static in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets and chap-secrets, but that doesn't seem to do the trick.

----------

## volumen1

I figured it out.  Here's how I did it, in case anyone out there has the same issue.  

1) I yanked the ip address information out of /etc/ppp/pap-secrets and /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

2) I edited /etc/ppp/peers/adsl and added the following

```

debug

#enable debugging so I can see what's up

10.0.0.1:10.0.0.254

#where 10.0.0.1 is your static IP given to you by your ISP

#and 10.0.0.254 is the gateway that the ISP has given you

```

You might be able to leave the second part blank?  Do a man to read about that option.

Anyway, that totally got me rocking.  Now I just need to figure out how to add my ppp0 aliases, but I'm sure I can just hack the speedtouch initscript to do that.

----------

## tuppe666

I noticed in the new releace version of the kernel 2.6.10rc1 that there have been major changes in the kernel driver, no loading the firmware anymore. It all looks pretty good what changes will have to be made to any init.d scripts/hotplug scripts.

----------

## DuF

 *tuppe666 wrote:*   

> I noticed in the new releace version of the kernel 2.6.10rc1 that there have been major changes in the kernel driver, no loading the firmware anymore. It all looks pretty good what changes will have to be made to any init.d scripts/hotplug scripts.

 

When I read you it seems that with futur 2.6.10 kernel we will not need anymore to load the firmware with modem_run ? Are you sure ?

----------

## tuppe666

If you do a search for speedtouch it seems to conatin some interesting changes, you draw your own conclusions!!

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/ChangeLog-2.6.10-rc1

I refer to this!!

 *Quote:*   

> <dwmw2@shinybook.infradead.org>
> 
> 	USB: Generic USB ATM/DSL core and completed SpeedTouch driver
> 
> 	This can now load the firmware and initialise the modem for itself,
> ...

 

----------

## PeeJay

Am I right in thinking that the Speedtouch driver has not been included in 2.6 since 2.6.7? I can't find it in 8 or 9?

----------

## tuppe666

Short answer No, its in 2.6.8, 2.6.8.1 2.6.9 and as my last post says funky things seem to be happening no user-space loading of the firmware driver anymore.

do a make oldconfig you probable don't have many sections to change between them. I don't rember what/if there have been any changes in the these later versions(post 2.6.7) of the kernel.

I did have a problem with one version of 2.6 and just couldn't get speedtouch working but my memory has got quite fussy.

----------

## PeeJay

It's under Device Drivers -> USB Support right? It's not there! 

I've tried 2.6.9-gentoo-r2, 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 and 2.6.8-gentoo-r4

That's with a clean .config file. I don't get it.

----------

## tuppe666

Looks like its in my .config have a look at yours

gedit .config

cat .config

nano .config

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

----------

## PeeJay

Not there. So I put it there and saved it, open to chech it was still there.

then make menuconfig - no option for it. Save config file on the way out

Check .config again - Gone! I searched manually and automatically for "speedtouch" and it's just not there! Perhaps I should post a message in the Kernel section.

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

----------

## boroshan

I believe it's dependant on some other kernel settings. Have you checked to make sure you have all the other settings from the first post in this thread?

I think the ATM stuff is needed before speedtouch drivers appear as an option.

----------

## PeeJay

Arrgghh!! Yes, that fixed it! Thanks. I should have known better  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Skoby

Erhm guys. Im just about to make my switch to linux (for good hopefully) and it seems i'm one of the ufortunates to have a speedtouch 300. Im a total Linux n00b and i have been frantically reading up on everything. How easy is it going to be for me (a person with no linux experiance whatsoever) to install gentoo and then my modem?

I printed out the howto, but what if something goes wrong, im screwed because i wont have net access. Will it just be easier for me to buy another modem instead of going grey at 17 or should i bite my lip, make a mistake, learn from it and learn a bit more about linux?   :Confused:   I dont have any other hard drives kicking around so i cant really install linux on another one incase i mess up, lol.

----------

## PeeJay

Buy an ethernet modem!!! makes life sooo simple!.

Or failing that create a windows/linux dualboot system.

You'd learn a lot from trying to install your speedtouch (like I did the first time...) but you need a good backup to access here to find out how to fix it when it don't work the first time  :Laughing: 

----------

## Skoby

lol, yeah. Ethernet modem eh? Thanks mate!  :Smile:  I'lll jump out and get one incase i cant get the speedtouch to work. Not going to give up on it cos i have a feeling that I could learn alot from this that i'll need later.  :Smile: 

----------

## tuppe666

The modem is a bobby dazzler when it works, and the mailing list are worth  signing up for on the driver site. Took me two days to get working the first time there is far too much help out there, syslog became my freind, although there are really too many files out there are the moment, although there seems to be lots of work on the driver, updates are with every kernel.

----------

## giZmo79

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis nouveau sous gentoo (malgre qq annees d'experience sous linux) et j'essaie de connecter mon modem Alcatel Speedtouch USB.

J'ai suivi a la lettre le howto de fazto, pius celui de la doc fournie avec le package speedtouch, mais rien a faire...

Je suis les instructions de fazto et tout va bien jusqu'a l'instruction:

# /etc/init.d/speedtouch start

Reponse:

* Starting speedtouch ADSL Modem ...

* Loading firmware ...

* Can't load the microcode!!

La dessus, je fais un ifconfig ppp0 et il me repond:

#ifconfig ppp0

ppp0: erreur lors de la recherche d'infos sur l'interface: Periferique non trouve

Finalement, je verifie ma config noyau et en particulier que j'ai bien compile le PPP support en module; c'est bon...

Mais, en essayant de faire un "modprobe ppp_generic", il me repond:

#modprobe ppp_generic

WARNING: Error inserting ppp_generic (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.ko) : Device or resource busy

Resultat, bien sur les modules qui dependent de ppp_generic ne sont pas charges non plus.

J'ai essaye aussi de recompiler le noyau avec le support PPP en dur, mais ca ne change rien.

Donc si qqn a une bonne idee, je suis preneur!! 

giZmo

P.S: Au fait, le protocole utilise est PPPoA

Merci d'avance

----------

## volumen1

It's been quite some time since my highschool french classes.  But, I think I would focus on this error first 

```
Can't load the microcode!! 
```

.

In /etc/conf.d/speedtouch, you should have a line that sets the microcode path.  For example, in mine, I have the following

```
MICROCODE="/usr/local/lib/speedtouch/firmware.bin"

```

Then you need to make sure that firmware is actually in that location.

```
ls -al /usr/local/lib/speedtouch/

total 668

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   4096 Oct 13 20:51 .

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root   4096 Oct 13 20:51 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 671653 Jun 18  2004 firmware.bin

```

After you have that working, then I would tackle your PPP config.

Bonne chance!

----------

## giZmo79

hi there,

Well, i'm sorry about my first message; further ones will be in english!!

About my microcode, well, my path is all right (i've already checked it), even in the speedtouch script.

How can i tackle my PPP config.

Thanks a lot 

giZmo

----------

## volumen1

Are you still getting the error about the microcode?  What if you change VERBOSE="2" in /etc/conf.d/speedtouch and try to start?  See if it gives you more information.

----------

## giZmo79

hi,

the error about the microcode still remains and the verbose level doesn't give me more information.

But i think that the error comes rather from the fact that linux is unable to load the module ppp_generic. As a result, the depending modules aren't loaded ether.

I tried to recompile with ppp support integrated in the kernel, but nothing to do.

----------

## djm

 *giZmo79 wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> the error about the microcode still remains and the verbose level doesn't give me more information.
> 
> But i think that the error comes rather from the fact that linux is unable to load the module ppp_generic. As a result, the depending modules aren't loaded ether.
> ...

 

Maybe, but not necessarily. Syslog might have more information, so pressing ctrl+alt+F12 after the micrcode (alt+F7 to get back), or tail /var/log/messages might show you something (of course, these might be different on your system, but you'll almost certainly already know that if they are)

----------

## Faisca

Hello, i have a small problem,  :Smile:  :

This are the modules that i have:

```

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usb_storage            27944  - 

ohci_hcd               18988  - 

snd_emu10k1_synth       6792  - 

snd_emux_synth         36296  - 

snd_seq_virmidi         5512  - 

snd_seq_midi_emul       6664  - 

snd_emu10k1            94248  - 

snd_util_mem            3272  - 

snd_hwdep               6980  - 

fglrx                 231932  - 

bash-2.05b#

```

then i connect the modem USB speedtouch rev 4 (the silver one) and i get the following:

(i simple connect the modem, i do have hotplug or coldplug started and i do not call speedtouch start or modem_run ...)

```

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_generic            21372  - 

slhc                    6376  - 

speedtch               13424  - 

atm                    36596  - 

usb_storage            27944  - 

ohci_hcd               18988  - 

snd_emu10k1_synth       6792  - 

snd_emux_synth         36296  - 

snd_seq_virmidi         5512  - 

snd_seq_midi_emul       6664  - 

snd_emu10k1            94248  - 

snd_util_mem            3272  - 

snd_hwdep               6980  - 

fglrx                 231932  - 

bash-2.05b# 

```

```

bash-2.05b# tail /var/log/messages

Dec 21 00:24:53 Faisca ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: wakeup

Dec 21 00:24:53 Faisca usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

Dec 21 00:24:54 Faisca NET: Registered protocol family 8

Dec 21 00:24:54 Faisca NET: Registered protocol family 20

Dec 21 00:24:54 Faisca usbcore: registered new driver speedtch

Dec 21 00:24:54 Faisca modem_run[6596]: modem_run version 1.3.1 started by root uid 0

Dec 21 00:24:54 Faisca modem_run[6596]: Found SpeedTouch USB modem

Dec 21 00:24:54 Faisca modem_run[6596]: Modem revision: 0400

Dec 21 00:24:54 Faisca modem_run[6596]: Best offset      0 with probability 100%

Dec 21 00:24:54 Faisca modem_run[6596]: Best offset    927 with probability 100%

Dec 21 00:24:54 Faisca modem_run[6596]: Firmware info (CRC:0x69636579, Size:935, Checked: Yes, Alcatel/Thomson Boot block (new))

Dec 21 00:24:54 Faisca modem_run[6596]: Best offset      0 with probability 100%

Dec 21 00:24:54 Faisca modem_run[6596]: Best offset 775501 with probability 100%

Dec 21 00:24:54 Faisca modem_run[6596]: Firmware info (CRC:0x0223733c, Size:775509, Checked: Yes, 1.0.10 - Win32 Rev 0400 SACHU3)

Dec 21 00:24:54 Faisca modem_run[6596]: BLOCK1 :    935 bytes   uploaded : OK

Dec 21 00:24:54 Faisca modem_run[6596]: BLOCK2 :    511 bytes downloaded : OK

Dec 21 00:24:58 Faisca modem_run[6596]: BLOCK3 : 775509 bytes   uploaded : OK

Dec 21 00:24:58 Faisca modem_run[6596]: BLOCK4 :    511 bytes downloaded : OK

Dec 21 00:24:59 Faisca modem_run[6596]: Found kernel mode driver

Dec 21 00:24:59 Faisca modem_run[6596]: Modem reference : 35720370......

Dec 21 00:25:29 Faisca modem_run[6596]: ADSL synchronization has been obtained

Dec 21 00:25:29 Faisca modem_run[6596]: ADSL line is up (512 kbit/s down | 128 kbit/s up)

Dec 21 00:25:29 Faisca pppd[6605]: Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.3/pppoatm.so loaded.

Dec 21 00:25:29 Faisca CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

Dec 21 00:25:29 Faisca PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Dec 21 00:25:29 Faisca pppd[6605]: PPPoATM plugin_init

Dec 21 00:25:29 Faisca pppd[6605]: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.35

Dec 21 00:25:29 Faisca pppd[6605]: In file /etc/ppp/peers/adsl: unrecognized option 'lock'

Dec 21 00:25:29 Faisca rc-scripts: Failed to start the PPP daemon

bash-2.05b#

```

In the log, is it normal the line where it says that  *Quote:*   

> Dec 21 00:25:29 Faisca PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 

  i do not understand it since my  pppd version is 2.4.3! 

I also do not understand why it says: "unrecognized option 'lock'".

My /etc/ppp/peers/adsl has:

```

lock

defaultroute

noipdefault

noauth

holdoff 4

maxfail 25

persist

asyncmap 0

lcp-echo-interval  2

lcp-echo-failure   7

name xxxxx@xxxxx

                                                                               

plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.3/pppoatm.so

0.35

```

If i do pppd i will get:

```

bash-2.05b# pppd

Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.3/pppoatm.so loaded.

PPPoATM plugin_init

PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.35

bash-2.05b# tail /var/log/messages

Dec 21 00:32:53 Faisca pppd[6627]: Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.3/pppoatm.so loaded.

Dec 21 00:32:53 Faisca pppd[6627]: PPPoATM plugin_init

Dec 21 00:32:53 Faisca pppd[6627]: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.35

Dec 21 00:32:53 Faisca pppd[6628]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Dec 21 00:32:53 Faisca pppd[6628]: Using interface ppp0

Dec 21 00:32:53 Faisca pppd[6628]: Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.35

Dec 21 00:32:53 Faisca pppd[6628]: Warning - secret file /etc/ppp/pap-secrets has world and/or group access

Dec 21 00:33:23 Faisca pppd[6628]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Dec 21 00:33:23 Faisca pppd[6628]: Connection terminated.

Dec 21 00:33:23 Faisca pppd[6628]: connect(0.35): Address already in use

Dec 21 00:33:23 Faisca pppd[6628]: Exit.

bash-2.05b#

```

Sorry for my bad english (i'm portuguese) and sorry for the long post.

Please help.   :Smile: 

----------

## djm

 *Faisca wrote:*   

> I also do not understand why it says: "unrecognized option 'lock'".
> 
> My /etc/ppp/peers/adsl has:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Have you tried taking lock out of /etc/ppp/peers/adsl? I don't know what it does, but it seems to be causing you a problem

----------

## Faisca

thanks for your help djm.

If i remove the "lock" option, it will give me the same error but in the 0.35. I do not think that the problem is in that file, probably some service (speedtouch) is trying to do the same thing twice. Sincerely i have no idea of what's going on.

----------

## djm

Have a look at: 

http://speedtouchconf.sourceforge.net/

Hopefully this will set things up automatically for you, or if not it might give some more insight into why things aren't working

----------

## Faisca

I will do that, thanks.

----------

## volumen1

Is anyone having luck with 2.6.10?  It seems like something has changed in this version and it breaks modem_run.  However, you can supposedly do it all without modem_run now?  

I found this thread, http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0412.3/0433.html , at the linux kernel archive that seems to address the problem.  

However, I found this,  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=282059&highlight=speedtouch , in the forms that suggests it might not be that easy?

----------

## milkman

 *volumen1 wrote:*   

> Is anyone having luck with 2.6.10?  It seems like something has changed in this version and it breaks modem_run.  However, you can supposedly do it all without modem_run now?  
> 
> I found this thread, http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0412.3/0433.html , at the linux kernel archive that seems to address the problem.  
> 
> However, I found this,  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=282059&highlight=speedtouch , in the forms that suggests it might not be that easy?

 

I have just purchased the Speedtouch USB 330 revision 4 (silver) modem, and have finally got it working in kernel 2.6.10.

What I have noticed is that the speedtouch version 1.3.1 does not work for me, but the 1.3 does.

I have managed to get it working with the command:

modem_run -v 2 -s -k -r 4 -f /etc/speedtouch/ZZZL_3.012

----------

## xming

Better to use the kernel driver firmware loading function instead of modem run, faster boot time and more reliable, you can find more info on my site.

xming

----------

## Tyrius

Hiya,

    Has anyone managed to find a way to automatically start pppd after the firmware hotplug has finished? (using the new method in the above post) It is just a pain having to login as root to start the pppd from the command line everytime you start the computer, especially when the old way did have an automatic way of starting pppd.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## volumen1

What about editing the /etc/init.d/speedtouch script to just start PPPD?  That's what I was going to do, but I can't reboot my ADSL gateway until tonight or tomorrow, so I haven't tested it.  But, here's what I was going to put in the speedtouch initscript.

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/speedtouch/files/speedtouch.rc7,v 1.2 2004/09/28 01:23:20 swegener Exp $

depend() {

        need localmount modules

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting Speedtouch ADSL Modem..."

        einfo "Speedtouch firmware loaded via Hotplug now"

        eend 0  

        if [ ! -f "/etc/ppp/peers/$PEER" ]; then

                eend 1 "Failed to find peer configuration"

                return 1

        fi

        einfo "Launching the PPP daemon..."

        rm -f /var/run/pppoa*.pid

        start-stop-daemon --start \

                --exec /usr/sbin/pppd call $PEER &>/dev/null

        eend $? "Failed to start the PPP daemon"

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Shutting down the SpeedTouch ADSL Modem..."

        start-stop-daemon --stop --pidfile /var/run/ppp0.pid pppd

        eend $? "Failed to stop 'pppd'."

}
```

----------

## Tyrius

Hiya,

   Tried the script which was posted by volumen1 and it works perfectly   :Very Happy: 

Well done volumen1 for the solution.

----------

## volumen1

That's good news.  You did me a favor by testing it .  Now I can reboot with confidence    :Wink: 

----------

## xming

For automatic starting ppp, you can 

* use /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

* put pppd call adsl in /etc/conf.d/local.start

* use volumen1's script

xming

----------

## volumen1

Hmm... which firmware is everybody using?  I downloaded SpeedTouch330_firmware_3012-1.zip from speedtouch's site.  What are the differences between the two firmware images?  (One is named ZZZL_3.012 and the other is KQD6_3.012)  I ran the ./firmware on both of them and they both seem to contain a boot.bin and firmware.bin.  I have the purple modem and I tried to use ZZZL_3.012.  Sadly, I had problems when I tried.  It probably doesn't help that I'm wicked hungover.  Anyway, it seems like PPPD isn't seeing that there is a usable interface?

```
Jan 22 10:27:35 elijah pppd[24997]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Jan 22 10:27:35 elijah pppd[24997]: PPPoATM plugin_init

Jan 22 10:27:35 elijah pppd[24997]: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.32

Jan 22 10:27:35 elijah pppd[6833]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Jan 22 10:27:36 elijah usb 1-1: found stage 1 firmware speedtch-1.bin

Jan 22 10:27:37 elijah usb 1-1: found stage 2 firmware speedtch-2.bin

Jan 22 10:27:39 elijah usb 1-1: firmware/speedt timed out on ep5in

Jan 22 10:27:39 elijah pppd[6833]: connect(0.32): Resource temporarily unavailable

Jan 22 10:27:39 elijah pppd[6833]: Exit.
```

Any ideas?

----------

## xming

Just a thought, are you trying to start pppd before the line has finished syncing?

I use the mgmt.o as firmware with the green one, don't know which one do you need for the purple one, but is somewhere on the speedtouch site

xming

----------

## volumen1

Hmm... I'm using the Speedtouch 330.  I've done a little more work and found out that if I use the ZZZL_3.012 firmware, I get an error the DSL line never comes up.  Sadly, I didn't save the error message, and it only shows up in dmesg.

However, if I use the KQD6_3.012 firmware, then the DSL line will come up.  After that, I run pppd call adsl (or my modified speedtouch script) and I will get connected.  However, the line only stays up for about 1:40 then it drops and I can never get pppd to connect again.  I was getting errors like "connect0.32 address already in use".

I'm going to work on it some more and then I'll post the actual errors, but I was wondering if anyone had success with the Speedtouch 330 modems using 2.6.10?

----------

## xming

Can you check if you still have modem_run running by some mysterious reasons? I have had a lot of troubles with 2.6.10 with modem_run, the 2 line monitoring systems were conflicting each other and ther was no way to bring atm + pppd back without a reboot.

Now I have finnaly a uptime of more than 2 days.

There are some people with (almost)t the same problems on the speedtouch mailing list, here is a quote

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It seems that the firmware isn't loading. Which firmware are you using? The silver 
> 
> revision 4 modem uses the ZZZL_3.012 file from the SpeedTouch330_firmware_3012.zip
> ...

 

xming

----------

## fluzz

right getting this modem to run has now become a matter of pride as my house mate have gone and bought a shiny new router and decided not to give the admin password on it

im using the silver version of the modem (revison 4?) so when i got a 404 on the firmware.bin i went and downloaded SpeedTouch330_firmware_3012.zip from linux-usb.sourceforge.com and ZZZL_3.012 instaed of the firmware.bin in etc/conf.d/speedtouch

this is what i get every time i try and start my modem

```
 

* Starting Speedtouch ADSL Modem......

 * Loading firmware...

 * Can't load the microcode !!

 * Please detach and attach again your modem to the USB port to unload the microcode.

 * Then run '/etc/init.d/speedtouch start'

 * Speedtouch firmward load failed                                        [ !! ]

```

and this is my config script

```

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/speedtouch/files/speedtouch.confd,v 1.6 2004/09/28 01:23:20 swegener Exp $

# Config file for the speedtouch ebuild

# Set the microcode path

#MICROCODE="/usr/share/speedtouch/mgmt.o"

MICROCODE="/usr/local/lib/speedtouch/ZZZL_3.012"

#MICROCODE="/usr/local/lib/speedtouch/KQD6_3.012"

# Set verbose level for modem_run

VERBOSE="0"

# Set the peer filename

# This should be in /etc/ppp/peers/

PEER="adsl"

# Extra options to modem_run

# Some modems will need "-s", if in doubt then leave blank

# add "-k" for use with the kernel mode driver

# add "-a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin" if your modem is green or purple

#MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-s"

#MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-k -a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin"

```

----------

## djm

I use this firmware: http://speedtouchconf.sourceforge.net/rev4fw.zip (with the silver version)

Does this work for you: http://speedtouchconf.sourceforge.net/ ?

----------

## fluzz

nope

but then i did have to hack the script to get it to run with my version of ppp

----------

## djm

Oh yeh, I downgraded to ppp-2.4.2-r10, and it works fine for me, so maybe you should try that?

----------

## AigleDor

Hi

My little brother have the silver modem (rev4) and can't get it to work.

modem_run fails (the LED's do not blink)

He his using the firmware in rev4fw.zip

Any ideas?

```
[root@localhost omar]# modprobe pppoatm

[root@localhost omar]# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

pppoatm                 4512  0

ppp_generic            24468  1 pppoatm

slhc                    6112  1 ppp_generic

r128                   99604  2

agpgart                27752  0

md5                     3584  1

ipv6                  230916  8

rfcomm                 32348  0

l2cap                  19876  5 rfcomm

bluetooth              39076  4 rfcomm,l2cap

af_packet              16072  0

floppy                 55088  0

ide-cd                 37280  0

cdrom                  37724  1 ide-cd

loop                   12520  0

nls_iso8859-15          4224  2

nls_cp850               4480  2

vfat                   11168  2

fat                    39776  1 vfat

supermount             34804  1

speedtch               12144  0

atm                    34168  2 pppoatm,speedtch

ohci-hcd               18468  0

usbcore               103172  4 speedtch,ohci-hcd

ext3                  120680  2

jbd                    49080  1 ext3

[root@localhost omar]# modem_run -k -f /etc/ppp/microcode.dat

[root@localhost omar]# tail /var/log/messages

Jan 30 21:32:06 localhost kernel: cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

Jan 30 21:32:06 localhost kernel: cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

Jan 30 21:32:49 localhost su(pam_unix)[4105]: session opened for user root by (uid=501)

Jan 30 21:32:49 localhost su(pam_unix)[4115]: session opened for user root by (uid=501)

Jan 30 21:33:11 localhost su(pam_unix)[4115]: session closed for user root

Jan 30 21:33:11 localhost su(pam_unix)[4105]: session closed for user root

Jan 30 21:34:10 localhost su(pam_unix)[4214]: session opened for user root by omar(uid=501)

Jan 30 21:34:18 localhost kernel: CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

Jan 30 21:34:18 localhost kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Jan 30 21:35:07 localhost modem_run[4297]: modem_run version 1.3 started by omar uid 0

[root@localhost omar]# pppd call ppp0

Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

PPPoATM plugin_init

PPPoATM setdevname - remove unwanted options

PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:8.35

[root@localhost omar]# tail /var/log/messages

Jan 30 21:34:18 localhost kernel: CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

Jan 30 21:34:18 localhost kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Jan 30 21:35:07 localhost modem_run[4297]: modem_run version 1.3 started by omar uid 0

Jan 30 21:35:46 localhost pppd[4323]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Jan 30 21:35:46 localhost pppd[4323]: PPPoATM plugin_init

Jan 30 21:35:46 localhost pppd[4323]: PPPoATM setdevname - remove unwanted options

Jan 30 21:35:46 localhost pppd[4323]: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:8.35

Jan 30 21:35:46 localhost pppd[4324]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jan 30 21:35:46 localhost pppd[4324]: connect(8.35): Resource temporarily unavailable

Jan 30 21:35:46 localhost pppd[4324]: Exit.

```

----------

## xming

If you are using kernel > 2.6.10 please use the kernel + hotplug t oload your firmware instead of modem_run

xming

----------

## AigleDor

I am using kernel 2.6.8

how can load the firmware without using modem_run??

----------

## sunilgeo

I had my speedtouch 330 modem working perfectly well for few week until yesterday. KDE crashed and I had to reboot the machine. After this I am getting a segmentation fault if I try to run pppd call adsl. As far as I can see firmware is loading fine. I checked all the relevent config file to see if there is any corruption and also emerged ppp, linux-atm etc again, but still the same  problem. Can anybody help me please, and give me some ideas about what could be wrong.

----------

## djm

Does anyone have this working with 2.6.11?

Works for me with 2.6.10-mm2, but not with 2.6.11-mm{1,4}

The firmware seems to get loaded ok, but then something seems to go wrong when running pppd call adsl

I'm too lazy to try and figure out what the problem is yet, but I'm sure I'll get round to it sometime this week...

----------

## Jeffrey0

2.6.11 + Speedtouch 330 + loading using modem_run works fine here.

----------

## Narusegawa

I've got a problem with the Thomson one not loading the microcode. I've already got a thread for this in Installing Gentoo forum but am duplicating my latest here incase anyone can help from this one.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2306588.html#2306588 <-- Original Thread

I've got zzzl_3.012 and kqd6_3.012 which are correct for my versin of the modem. 

 I've tried 

```
 # Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation 

 # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2 

 # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/speedtouch/files/speedtouch.confd,v 1.6 2004/09/28 01:23:20 swegener Exp $ 

   

 # Config file for the speedtouch ebuild 

   

 # Set the microcode path 

 MICROCODE="/usr/share/speedtouch/zzzl_3.012" 

   

 # Set verbose level for modem_run 

 VERBOSE="1" 

   

 # Set the peer filename 

 # This should be in /etc/ppp/peers/ 

 PEER="ntl" 

   

 # Extra options to modem_run 

 # Some modems will need "-s", if in doubt then leave blank 

 # add "-k" for use with the kernel mode driver 

 # add "-a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin" if your modem is green or purple 

 MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-k -a /usr/share/speedtouch/kqd6_3.012.eni"

```

 I've tried the above with "-k" on it's own. "-k -s", "-s -a /path/to/etc" and even just "-s" and also "". Each time I plug the modem in and I'm watching /var/log/messages I keep seeing "Can't load MICROCODE!" 

 The paths to the files are correct. Both are in the correct folder. modem_run is 1.3.1 and ppp is 2.4.3. I'm using the 2.6.11-r5 gentoo-sources kernel. I followed another guide on this site about emerging speedtouch,pp,linux-atm and a few kernel modules. Still I can't get it working. 

 It works on the kanotix livecd but not in gentoo. I've even copied the ntl adsl peers file over, as I know this one works on the livecd so the options are correct for my ISP. It just won't load the darn microcode to my modem

----------

## RuiDo

I don't know what else can I do!!!

I did everithing that is in this topic (and a lot of others HOWTO too) and when I execute the /etc/init.d/speedtouch start, 

the firmware loads normally and aftar that it says that the PPP daemon has failed to start...

If someone knows the solution, I would be really great if you could explain it to me clearly and with lots of detais cause

I'm still very noob with linux...

ps: please help or I will have to go back to fedora core, and I don't want to  :Sad: 

----------

## Blutch

I have an "Alcatel Speed Touch ADSL Modem (ISDN)", so i get my adsl through an isdn line.

I followed all the steps written here, and when i try to run 

```
/etc/init.d/speedtouch start
```

 i get the following output: 

```
Sep  1 09:41:53 server modem_run[18277]: modem_run version 1.3.1 started by root uid 0

Sep  1 09:41:53 server modem_run[18277]: Unexpected modem revision 0001, assuming Rev 0200 modem.

Sep  1 09:41:58 server modem_run[18277]: Kernel mode driver not found

```

I guess i have this problem because it is another version of the modem (made for isdn). What can i do to get my internet connection to work ?

By the way, i'm living in Hungary (ISP Globonet), and i'm not sure my VP/VC is correct: i tried 8.35

Thanks for you help !

----------

## MetalGod

looks like you need another version of the firmware for that

----------

## Blutch

I began using an mgmt.o i found on the internet, i suppose it was for the "Alcatel Speedtouch USB".

I also tried using my alcaudsl.sys from windows, which IS different from the first firmware i tried. But i got the same problem.

I don't know what else i could use as firmware.

----------

## Enverex

Bumping this because I also have the:

Can't load the microcode !!

 * Please detach and attach again your modem to the USB port to unload the microcode.

 * Then run '/etc/init.d/speedtouch start'

 * Speedtouch firmward load failed 

Issue. No matter what I try and what files I try, it just wont work.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *NightShade737 wrote:*   

> Can't load the microcode !!

 

I think that can happen if the kernel module ("speedtch") and modem_run are both trying to load the firmware at the same time. I recommend following the howto.

----------

## kazik1616

Using guide from http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/gentoo/ And I have the problem: after 

```
dmesg |grep 'speedt\|DSL'
```

:

 *Quote:*   

> usbcore: registered new driver speedtch
> 
> speedtch 2-1:1.0: found stage 1 firmware speedtch-1.bin
> 
> speedtch 2-1:1.0: found stage 2 firmware speedtch-2.bin
> ...

 

What's wrong?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *kazik1616 wrote:*   

> UWhat's wrong?

 

Dunno. Tell us more. What's the model of the modem. What does emerge --info show?

----------

## kazik1616

I use ST300 silver modem. My ISP is Telekomunikacja Polska (Poland). My emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.1_pre1-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic x86_64

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.12-r6

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=k8 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=k8 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage//distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage//packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage/"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X a52 aac alsa avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cli crypt cups dri dvd eds emboss encode exif foomaticdb fortran gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal imlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jabber java jpeg kde lzw lzw-tiff mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl opengl pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png pppd python qt quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga xorg xpm xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_synaptics kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

